# Does anyone know how to cut the rings on a dizzy bowl??



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I am wanting to glue up some of the wood that is being sent and would like to make several dizzy bowls or vases but do not know how to cut the rings.

Just planning to do this in the future.

Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What do you have in the way of a saw to do it? Band saw? Scroll Saw? There are a couple of good videos online that show the process. Lots of work but really cool results. Here is a pretty good video by Dennis Edwards showing how he did one with just a bandsaw and splitting the block in half because he could only re-saw up to 6".

Dizzy Bowl by Dennis Edwards (YouTube)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## 1Woody (Mar 20, 2013)

I am pretty new to the turning is there a program Dennis Edwards is using in the video on youtube to calculate these bowls out?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I have the grizzly G0555 and the Grizzly G0636x. I also have the DeWalt scrollsaw so I have the right things to do it with all the guys.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Arlin, there are so many ways based upon design for cutting & gluing suggest going to You Tube and type, "wood turning dizzy bowls or twister." Here are just two examples.











Good luck with it!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Arlin. That spreadsheet that Dennis used would be a mighty handy tool for construction of this type of bowl. i'm planning no ding something like that in cutting board.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Hi Jim I miss you a lot in visiting. 

Do you have his spreadsheet??

Bill

Thank you for the links

I watched the first link and realized for each .25" cut of the 4 plates he had a drawing for each one of different ring widths so when he put the sheets together they were .25" apart. So I now know how to do that.

I wonder if it is different with a vase on how it is cut??


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I use a scroll saw to cut out my rings. You drill a hole just big enough to thread the blade through. Drill one hole per ring.

You do need different calculations if you want to turn a shape that is not a straight funnel shape. It needs a lot more boards to make the rings, since you don't get a consistent increase in the diameters.

Here is Tom Lohman's version showing a more usual bowl shape.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey, i have a medium flat rate box full of maple scraps with your address on it. Was gonna wait until off lockdown but the governor ordered another month. So will find a day to get to the PO here sometime this month. Crazy times.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> I use a scroll saw to cut out my rings. You drill a hole just big enough to thread the blade through. Drill one hole per ring.
> 
> You do need different calculations if you want to turn a shape that is not a straight funnel shape. It needs a lot more boards to make the rings, since you don t get a consistent increase in the diameters.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grant I think that is a great idea.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Hey, i have a medium flat rate box full of maple scraps with your address on it. Was gonna wait until off lockdown but the governor ordered another month. So will find a day to get to the PO here sometime this month. Crazy times.
> 
> - SMP


Please wait. I do not want anyone sending us their scrap lumber to get sick. Plus it will defeat the purpose of helping others if friends get sick.


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

I know a gent that glues up and preps his thin layers and then uses double faced tape to attach them to a flat disk on his lathe. He uses a thin parting tool to cut rings and then assembles them in the order he wants. He starts with same size layers but adjusts each ring to accommodate the slope he wants to end up with.

Basically this is what Grant described above but using a lathe chisel instead of a scrollsaw.

Or take a look at this if you have a mind to acquire a Ringmaster - https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/380129


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the idea. A ringmaster is WAY out of my budget and would get some quality tools for turning instead of some of the carbon ones I use and give away to the guys.


----------

